# The Les Forest Log Loading Center



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Flyer Nation,

The Les Forest Log Loading Station is now open for business! My guys have uncovered a great source for those huge logs that the #751 Log Loader is capable of handling. To see all the pics and details, you are invited to visit my blog at:

http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sneaky Workers*

Timboy, nice set up and like the how your guys came up with that tower:laugh:
Every time I visit your site, I go back over some of your older posts and find something I missed. It's a great source of information and the way you share it with us all is greatly appreciated!:thumbsup:

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Kid:

Thanks! I'm trying to amass a body of work and a body of down-to-earth usable knowledge for anyone to use if they are building a vintage Flyer layout. I don't bother with listing the easier links on mundane parts sources, eBay vendors or organizations - unless I think they show something specifically in the vein of what I am doing. I'll let other sites handle that. Unfortunately, unless one is as resourceful as you apparently are, it's much easier for someone to simply post an inquiry on a train forum. I don't think anyone much uses the "search" resources available. Since I run hot and cold at any given moment on any given topic, I use the "search" feature on various train forums to refresh my memory before starting something "new". 

I'm now working on building a used car dealership on my layout. I think I'll name it, "THE NOSMO KING USED CAR LOT. NO GOOD OFFER ACCEPTED." That site will give me a place to use a Manoil car unloader or three. Then when they're unloaded, they will get scheduled for pick-up and return to the yard. In the yard, the big-hand-in-the-sky will load them back up - as though they came into the yard that way on a train arrival from Manoil Land.

Stay 2-railed! 

Timboy, A Member Of The Flyer Nation


----------

